# Mypin Ta4 Snr PID



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

can anyone let me have their settings to compare with mine.

I've auto tuned it, it still over shoots up to 107 and takes months to recover from pulling a shot.

It's no where near as stable as the Rex C100.

At this rate I might go back to the Rex and have it just as brew.


----------



## amaferanga (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine gets to the set value of 102 degrees within a couple of minutes so that doesn't sound right. I auto-tuned a few times and one of them gave something similar to what you describe.

Here's my settings which seem to work well:

P - 7.25

I - 29

d - 7.25

Hys - 1.0


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Excellent, thank you very much,







I shall try those tomorrow, I'll make a note of my settings first, from what I can recall they are way different.


----------

